# college fees



## kezwaldo26 (Feb 7, 2008)

can anyone tell me what college fees are for a year at a college in oz thanks


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kezwaldo, 

I'm not sure whether it depends on the course or the area since I don't know much about college education here but I found this website through Google that many be useful to you 

Australian Universities

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Sunnywa (Dec 2, 2007)

Fee vary from college to college and also if you are in Australian as a Permanent resident or Temporary resident.
You need to check with the individual college or Tafe


----------

